# Noch ein Inkassoschreiben



## Bibumaus (11 Juli 2011)

Habe heute auch eine letzte Mahnung der Fa. Webtains erhalten, welche mir komplett unbekannt ist. Hatte weder eine Rechnung in der Post noch eine erste Mahnung erhalten....alles per Post, angeblich. 96,-- € + 5,-- € Mahngebühren, habe angeblich (hat ein Bekannter geprüft) eine Seite besucht wo ich mir animierte Comic-Bilder runterladen kann. Kann darüber nur lachen aus dem Alter bin ich schon lange raus. Dann das Infoblatt mit der auf der Rückseite Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung, schon Recht das ich damit alle folgenden Forderungen der Webtains GmbH in vollen Umfang anerkenne. Das Infoblatt erschlägt einen mit Paragraphen und soll wohl einschüchternd wirken. Ich habe meinen Internetanbieter angerufen, die speichern auch die IP-Adressen und mir wurde gesagt das, dass nichts zu bedeuten hat, da man jederzeit die IP-Adresse ändern kann. An Daten wie Adresse oder E-mail zu kommen ist ja nichts neues und ich denke jeder weiß das. Ich werde abwarten und nichts bezahlen, kenne die Firma nicht und habe deren Webseite nie besucht, auch von einem Inkassobüro oder Anwalt werde ich mich nicht abhalten lasse und was bezahlten. Soll doch erstmal der "gelbe" Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft kommen, dann reagiere ich und schalte einen Anwalt ein......bin ja mal gespannt. War auf jedenfall ein aufregender Feierabend.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2011)

Bibumaus schrieb:


> Soll doch erstmal der "gelbe" Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft kommen


Staatsanwälte verschicken keine gelben  Briefe> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/

ansonsten geht es so weiter >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17093-Stories-zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121#post102121


----------



## Bibumaus (11 Juli 2011)

Übrigens neue Adresse: Webtains GmbH, Borsigstr.  35, 63110 Rodgau


----------



## Bibumaus (11 Juli 2011)

Staatsanwälte verschicken keine gelben Briefe, danke Jupp, dann das Gericht? Ich warte mal ab, habe mich nur den ganzen Abend verrückt gemacht. Sowas bekommt man ja auch nicht jeden Tag


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2011)

Die Adresse ist uralt > http://www.google.de/#hl=de&xhr=t&q...gc.r_pw.&fp=e24fcbf8097e05b4&biw=1024&bih=581


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2011)

Bibumaus schrieb:


> dann das Gericht?


Die Chance auf den Jackpot ist bedeutend größer, als sowas zu Gesicht zu bekommen


----------



## Bibumaus (12 Juli 2011)

Danke für den Aufbau, trau mich nicht über meinen Rechner diese blöde Internetseite zu öffnen um zu gucken was das für ein schwachsinn ist. Nochmals, Danke Jupp....komme allmählich runter


----------



## Bibumaus (12 Juli 2011)

Webtains GmbH leitet gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ein

Derzeit verschickt die Firma Webtains GmbH massenweise gerichtliche Mahnbescheide und bereitet Klagen gegen säumige Kunden vor, nachdem das Thüringer Oberlandesgericht in seinem Urteil AZ: 9 W 517/10 die zivilrechtliche Gültigkeit der Forderungen der Webtains GmbH in der aktuellen Fassung bestätigt hat.
http://www.webtains.de/gerichtliches_mahnverfahren.php


----------



## Bibumaus (12 Juli 2011)

Augen zu und durch, shit happens


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

Ja und? Wann kommt ein Vollstreckungsbescheid?
Wenn ich dem Mahnbescheid nicht widersprochen habe!
Und Klagen vorbereiten - das glaube ich sogar. Nur beim Vorbereiten wirds auch bleiben.
Die werden sich hüten so eine Forderung tatsächlich einzuklagen. Dann müßten sie ihr Geschäftsmodell einem Richter erklären...
Wenn ein *ECHTER* Mahnbescheid kommt (jupp hat Dir den Link ja schon gegeben) dann widersprichst Du einfach und lehnst Dich wieder gemütlich zurück.

Guck mal >>hier<< was Anwälte von dem Beschluß des OLG halten


----------



## Bibumaus (12 Juli 2011)

Guckt euch mal das oberste Mahnverfahren an. Solche witzigen Kosten habe ich ja noch nie gesehen, der Jahresbeitrag, die Mahngebühr und Ausgaben für Porto, Telefon und sonstiges????? Aha und wo sind die Kosten für das Inkassobüro? Ich kenne mich damit nicht so doll aus, aber das ist doch nicht echt, auch wenn es einen Stempel hat.


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

Lies doch mal was rechts auf dem Vollstreckungsbescheid steht ...




 Was sagt uns das?
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe - das Opfer der Schuldner hat sich einschüchtern lassen und dem MB nicht widersprochen ...


----------



## Goblin (12 Juli 2011)

> webtains...de/gerichtliches_mahnverfahren



Kein Seriöses Unternehmen würde extra eine Webseite erstellen nur um darauf irgendwelche Urteile zu veröffentlichen !


----------



## Heiko (12 Juli 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Kein Seriöses Unternehmen würde extra eine Webseite erstellen nur um darauf irgendwelche Urteile zu veröffentlichen !


Diese Aussage ist mir zwar etwas zu pauschal aber ja, es gibt andere und evtl. bessere Methoden.

Die Frage ist, ob es ein Unternehmen mit einem seriösen, vom "Kunden" verstandenen "Geschäftsmodell" überhaupt *nötig* hätte, so eine Seite aufzubauen.


----------



## Bibumaus (12 Juli 2011)

@ Jupp,aha Die Adresse ist uralt > http://www.google.de/#hl=de&xhr=t&q...gc.r_pw.&fp=e24fcbf8097e05b4&biw=1024&bih=581 nur ist mein Schreiben vom 07.07.2011


----------



## Bibumaus (12 Juli 2011)

@ Hippo, ich reagiere also erstmal nicht auf die "letzte Mahnung" und warte alles weiter ab, richtig? Mir wird dabei schon wieder schlecht, wieso kann man diesen Leuten nicht das Handwerk legen. Ich bekam schon mal sowas, wo sich angeblich mein 15. jähriger Sohn auf irgendeiner Seite angemeldet haben sollte, die haben aber schnell den Abflug gemacht, nachdem ich eine Mail geschickt hatte und das alter meines Sohnes bekannte gegeben habe.


----------



## Bibumaus (12 Juli 2011)

übrigens ist der mittlerweile 18 und lebt bei seinem Vater. Der war es definitiv nicht


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2011)

Bibumaus schrieb:


> ... "*letzte* Mahnung" ...


Na dann freu Dich doch ... 



Bibumaus schrieb:


> ... und warte alles weiter ab, richtig?


Ich widerspreche nicht.



Bibumaus schrieb:


> ... Mir wird dabei schon wieder schlecht...


Hol Dir lieber ein Wohlfühlgetränk, zum Schlechtwerden besteht kein Grund



Bibumaus schrieb:


> ... wieso kann man diesen Leuten nicht das Handwerk legen...


http://antispam.de/news/index.php?/...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## Bibumaus (16 Juli 2011)

sieht schlecht aus  http://www.urteile-online.de/2011/03/29/deutliche-preisangabe-bei-der-webtains-gmbh-–-vertrag-zustande-gekommen/


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juli 2011)

Kein Grund zur Panik.

Lies  die das  hier durch > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophäenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/


----------



## Goblin (16 Juli 2011)

Das sind alles Anerkennungs und Versäumnisurteile die auf sehr dubiose Weise entstanden sind. Da hat sich jemand bei der Verhandlung ziemlich dämlich angestellt. Absichtlich oder nicht,wer weiß ?!
Diese Urteile sagen NICHT aus dass hier eine Zahlungsfplicht besteht. Das sind alles Einzelentscheidungen


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

Thx Jupp, macht es aber nicht klarer. Die andere denkbare Möglichkeit ist, dass das Abzockopfer - auf deutsch gesagt - einfach zu dumm war, um sich richtig zu wehren. Sogar zu dumm dazu, sich einen Anwalt zu nehmen. Sollte ich mit einem Anwalt reden, schon mal im Vorfelde, bin nächste Woche im Urlaub, okay hab noch 1 Woche zeit um auf Post zu warten.


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2011)

Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass es dumm ist, sich wehren zu wollen.

Das ist wie bei einem kläffenden Straßenköter. Ignorieren und ruhig dran vorbeigehen.

Wer nach dem Kläffer tritt, wird gebissen.


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

Ich war doch auf dieser Seite und habe mich angemeldet nur durch das scrollen nicht gesehen das auf der rechten seite in 2 werbungen in der mitte stand, das ich zahlen muss....Werbung lese ich nicht, daher aufs ausfüllen der Anmeldung geguckt, ist ja üblich, ohne zu zahlen, AGB zugestimmt, macht man meistens und jetzt das..................ich gehöre zu den A.....löchern, ja wer lesen kann...


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2011)

Bibumaus schrieb:


> Sollte ich mit einem Anwalt reden, schon mal im Vorfelde,


Von einem Anwalt der sich seit Jahren mit Abofallenabzockern auskennt
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2011)

Hast Du keine Tonne für den Müll?


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2011)

Bibumaus schrieb:


> Ich war doch auf dieser Seite und habe mich angemeldet nur durch das scrollen nicht gesehen das auf der rechten seite in 2 werbungen in der mitte stand, das ich zahlen muss.....


Kostenpflichtigkeit und Preisangaben haben nach einhelliger Rechtsprechung deutlich erkennbar zu sein.
Irgendwo reicht dazu nicht

Hab den  Eindruck, du willst als Selbstkasteiung zahlen


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

Mist, hatte vorgestern eine seite wo gesagt wurde das , dass es unrechtens ist Zahlungen zu verstecken und die meisten meinten, das  auf de rechten Seite im scrolltext....ich finde die seite nicht, ich such mal


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2011)

Preisangaben und Kostenpflichtangaben  sind keine Vexier- oder Versteckspiele


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

ich hatte sowas mal vor 5 Jahren angeblich hätte isch mein Sohn dort angemeldet, nicht bei dieser Fa. aber wer weiß, habe die Mahnung ignoriert und alles war gut....der war zu dem zeitpunkt 13 ups, doch mit denen habe ich telefoniert und die meinten liegt wohl ein Missverständnis vor


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

thx Jupp, aber wenn du auf die Seite kommt, steht "seit neusen" Kostenpflichtige Anmeldung" drüber ich hatte nur gegoogelt und bin auf die Seite gekommen


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

eigentlich müsste gleich ein roter button aufgehen.....du musst zahlen!!!!


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

Also denkt ihr immer noch, füsse still halten, leichter gesagt als getan, sowas nervt


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

wie mein Abbild, hab den Mund wohl zu voll genommen


----------



## Goblin (17 Juli 2011)

> thx Jupp, aber wenn du auf die Seite kommt, steht "seit neusen" Kostenpflichtige Anmeldung" drüber ich hatte nur gegoogelt und bin auf die Seite gekommen



Simpler Trick. Es ist Völlig Schnuppe was da JETZT steht

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hinweis-auf-kosten-plötzlich-da.25358/

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten. Wer nichts macht,macht auch nichts falsch. Für Mahnmüll gibts Mülltonnen und Spamfilter


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2011)

Bibumaus schrieb:


> Also denkt ihr immer noch, füsse still halten, leichter gesagt als getan, sowas nervt


Da du den Mitgliedern hier anscheinend nicht vertraust, hier eine Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/world-wide-nepp.aspx


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> *Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: *
> 
> *Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben. *
> *Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!*
> *Warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!*


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

wie gesagt AGB zu gestimmt, war ja nur eine seite um an die smily's zu kommen, Smily´s dafür soll ich zahlen die haben nichmal welche drauf....grummel bin schon wieder auf 180


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2011)

Was gibt es hier so lange zu lamentieren?

Der Fall von Drohbriefen zur Erpressung von "freiwilligen" Zahlungen bei Einschüchterungsfallen ist hier tausendfach diskutiert. Es gibt keine neuen Fakten. Jeder "Fall" ist gleich, wenn auch bei anderen Personen.

Die Ratschläge hier im Forum sind jahrelang und tausenfach bewährt.


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

Thx Jupp schon gelesen werde am Montag mal anrufen  tschuldigung


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

@ dvill, darun geht es nicht, die dinger sind zum einen total veraltet, weißt du was neues, ich nicht. Was ich hier "neu" gelesen habe ist wichtig, ich verlasse mich nicht auf Urteile die 2008 bzw 2010 geschlossen wurden. Heute ist der Tag in 2011 und die machen immer noch weiter.


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

Einsennacht quatsch die haben doch eine neue Adresse


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

oder benutzen alte Briefköpfe


----------



## Bibumaus (17 Juli 2011)

Kann ich jetzt klagen das die Firmierung des Absenders nicht stimmt, sry musste mal sein damit ich besser Laune bekomme


----------



## Bento (17 Juli 2011)

Bibumaus schrieb:


> ich verlasse mich nicht auf Urteile die 2008 bzw 2010 geschlossen wurden. Heute ist der Tag in 2011 und die machen immer noch weiter.



Jo genau deswegen machen sie auch 2012 noch weiter, weil es immer noch Trot... ähhh überängstliche gibt, die total Beratungsresistent sind und doch lieber zahlen. Denn dann sagen sie sich:" Geil die Angsthasen zahlen immer noch... auf zur nächsten Runde...."


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2011)

Erst wenn der letzte Angsthase/häsin es kapiert hat, wird es aufhören
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/world-wide-nepp.aspx


> *Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: *
> 
> *Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben. *
> *Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!*
> *Warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!*


----------



## Miraculixx (19 August 2011)

Premium Content  zum x-ten Mal.
Das stand in "Die Welt"
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/verbraucher/article13544801/Bleiben-Sie-stur-und-zahlen-Sie-nicht.html


----------



## Krusida (4 November 2011)

Habe heute das erste Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro bekommen, nach 8 Monaten! Zuvor hatte ich ein Schreiben der Firma Webtains erhalten "letzte Mahnung". Dies war aber die erste Mahnung die ich überhaupt von denen erhalten hatte. Ich werde das Ganze ignorieren.


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2011)

Krusida schrieb:


> ... Ich werde das Ganze ignorieren.



Klare Antwort - *Guter Plan!*


----------

